# performance after moulting



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi guys,
My young pigeons was moulting and I didn't fly them during the time. But its nearly 2 months since they started moulting. The moult is complete, but their performance is decreased by a large margin.
Can you guys please tell me when will the youngs (they are four and half months old now) start giving good timing like before?
By the way, when do performing pigeons fly most in their life?
Thanks...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm ASSuming you have some type of performing pigeons so am moving your post to that forum. If this is not the case, please let us know.

Terry


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes, it is regarding performing pigeons. And thanks for your concern.


----------

